# maternity consult



## bkibler (Feb 3, 2008)

I have been out of obgyn x 6 years and started up a new physician.  My question is this?  New pt comes in for suppressed menses, lab sheet given for quant and sonogram ordered.  Positive urine test in office.    This was a consult for pregnancy and no exam.     Once confirmed by lab and sono, she returns for OB HX and then again for OB PE.  Can I bill for the first visit as a consult and then her global starts on her 2nd visit?  Thanks


----------

